
Kubernetes Graduates from Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) - thecodeboy
https://www.cncf.io/announcement/2018/03/06/cloud-native-computing-foundation-announces-kubernetes-first-graduated-project/
======
SolarNet
To all the people saying that this just keeps administrators busy. Sure,
that's one way to read it, especially from an engineers perspective. But this
administrative stuff is what gets open projects like these more adoption and
more funding. Yes it's mostly BS, but it's the BS you have to do to get
business clients.

~~~
wmf
I think joining the CNCF definitely gets attention/adoption/funding, but
graduating from incubation is a pretty small step that comes after a project
is already successful. And k8s can't really get any more hyped than it is
already.

------
adamtulinius
Can anybody shed some light on the practical implications of this change?

Does this in any way affect organisations who are using K8s?

~~~
ericand
This approach may be a derivative of the Apache Incubator. If so, the purpose
may be to provide an incentive for project committees to conform to the
governance model of the foundation. Projects are started in incubating, or
pre-graduation and they can't leave (graduate or become top-level) until they
demonstrate proper governance and adoption. While it is only a label, labels
can be fairly powerful incentives.

~~~
ericand
I'll add that in the case of Kubernetes, this is mostly Kubernetes setting the
standard/pattern for graduation for other projects. I would ask less, what
does this mean for Kubernetes (as the answer is nothing) and more, what
example/pattern is the CNCF trying to set for the other CNCF projects.

~~~
puzzle
On the other hand, it's going to be difficult for any other CNCF project to
emulate Kubernetes on a lot of dimensions, even after you exclude the toughest
one, popularity.

